

Poor man’s DoS attack (using Chrome + a spoon) - influxed
http://amal.net/?p=3829

======
Zenst
+1 for the laugh.

Reminds me of this wannabe `hacker` I knew once who lived on an estate that
had free wifi. He proudly told me how he managed to DOS the wifi router and
make it lock up. I pointed out that he had in effect and litterly DOS'd
himself of the internet and for that I was truely thankful such achievements
got recognised in the Darwin awards.

------
spolu
Nice I'm sure a few of those at the same time could crash some websites!

